# I thought I'd quit working on old boats, but I dunno....



## Kismet (Sep 24, 2015)

I went to pick up a Johnson 3 hp that I'd had a friend rebuild from impeller to block, from carb to condensor. He'd had issues with a supplier who had gotten a bad batch of coils and had to send 2 sets back before getting ones that were reliable. The motor had been running for 45 minutes straight by the time I got there, just because he wanted to make SURE it was ok to go.

We settled up on costs and labor and he said, "By the way..." _(cue ominous music)_

and showed me a very tired old boat. *VERY* tired.

"It's mid-50's Alumacraft 12 footer, one I've never seen before."

and so it was. Turned out to be an Alumacraft RB, 11'8", made in 1956, 57, and 58. (Maybe earlier and later, but those three years I'm sure of.) Weighs 139 pounds and is 54 inches wide...*54 inches wide!*

Alumacraft had two models: a much more rare model "R" and the "RB." The "R" was a little speedboat, with the rear bench moved forward a foot or so, and a steering wheel and throttle controls on the right side, the Wheel mounted to a console, with a passenger bench up front, and a cowl at the bow.

The RB images that I've seen don't have the cowl, but this boat does, as well as having a mount for the side throttles and some tension springs in back for a remote steering set up. Other sites indicate the "RB" was a tiller steered boat, but this one must have been converted, or ordered special.

It was last registered 22 years ago, in 1993. It has been badly painted many times, and the hull was severely damaged along the right hull skid, to the extent that about 18 inches of the skid were sheared off. Some welds, and some JB welds have marked the unsightly repairs.

Above the water line the hull seems in fair shape. The transom needs replacing of course. The cowl is dented a bit, but not severely. It seems odd to have it there, for it sits right over the bow seat, rendering the seat absolutely useless. Just...odd.

Oh, and the friend, the marine mechanic, said, "I know you like Alumacraft boats. I got it from a customer, and this can be your next project."

I SWEAR I'm swearing off. :? 


_(This has too much bottom hull damage to be a real fixer-upper, but I can tidy it up, paint some stuff, and keep it or, probably, sell it. Dunno. It's a neat little boat; as wide as my Alumacraft model F, and rated for an 18hp motor. We'll see.) #-o_










Skid rib sheared site on bottom



The rare and neat Model "R" (Google search image)


----------



## DaleH (Sep 24, 2015)

I LOVE it! I think I'd keep it and rig it out as a "Rat Rig" .. you know, where those auto buffs take an old rusty beat up truck, paint clear coat over the entire rig to keep the 'old patina fresh' and then add a huge Hemi under the hood (aka 'Rat Rod')!

*'Rat Rig' *... I like that  ... you heard it here 1st folks :wink:


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 24, 2015)

that is a cool little boat.


----------



## bobberboy (Sep 24, 2015)

Kis, 
How can you not do it? I too am feeling that I shouldn't have given up my project boat and there are so many out there waiting to be worked on. Here is a local Alumacraft R for sale near me...


----------



## Kismet (Sep 24, 2015)

Found old brochure with specs. I was close.

Still cogitating. :?


----------



## Johnny (Sep 25, 2015)

Before Dale posted his take, my thoughts were along the same line . . . 
put all the parts back, without showing any repairs and use it "as found"
with the correct vintage '58 Johnson remote motor.
RAT BOAT !

Get You Some of THAT !!!





.


----------



## Kismet (Sep 25, 2015)

Naw. This old sweetie deserves better than rat status.

I just registered it on line. I love Wisconsin..a phone call and $26.00..and the decal is in the mail, never mind that it was last registered 22 years ago.

I've got the 1956 10hp Johnson SeaHorse lying around waiting to be sold, but think I'll just use the 1964 5.5 Johnson, which is easier for me to handle.

I called a guy who used to have a heated water pressure washer. He may still have it and I'll rent some time if he does. There's too much effort to bring this craft back down to aluminum, but with some surface prep and a little conscientious painting, in addition to the transom and (maybe) the cowl wood work, it'll clean up to be a pretty little thing. *It is 54 Inches Wide!!!* 

I'll see about the leaks. I just got a much-too-big Shorelander trailer for a little over $100, so the parts are coming into place. I think I'll replace the 13" 5 lug wheels, with 4.80x8 ones. They are cheaper and easily available.

The oar locks are oddly positioned, very close to the rear bench, and a bit too far from the center bench.

I got time.


BB? You should buy that R boat up near you. You have the skills and that boat is 90% done!.


----------



## Kismet (Sep 28, 2015)

Response from the nice folks at Alumacraft

_Hi Bill,

Thank you for contacting Alumacraft customer service. Your boat model RB serial number 305 was built in 1956. This model was built from 1955-1960 with approximately 1,452 units were built during that time frame. the model RB was the same as the model R with the exception that the RM model did not have the forward deck. I have attached a picture of the RB model from our 1956 catalog for your reference.


Thanks,
Alumacraft Customer Service Support

On Fri, 25 Sep at 2:05 PM ,

At 70 years old, I thought I was done rehabbing older Alumacraft boats, but a friend just presented me with an Alumacraft RB, 11'8" old sweetheart, that has been rode hard and put up wet. (and painted and repainted by idiots.) I won't be able to take it down to original, but I can make it presentable.

Transom id# is RB 305.

It has the cowl in front and vestiges of the panel for the steering wheel and the mount for the original remote controls for the engine, but it IS NOT an "R" model—the rear seat is not set forward.

If you would be so kind, could you please send me as much information about this little boat, as well as the year of manufacture? I'm thinking 1956.

I appreciate your courtesy._


----------



## Kismet (Oct 4, 2015)

So...I got this trailer, see? The guy said he'd meet me before work half-way between my place and his. It was six or seven hours before dawn. OK, maybe not, but it was REAL early for my idea of the right time of waking up. Basically, I wasn't awake.

And the trailer looked ok for the price; it needed new wiring and the tires were tired--good tread but side checkering. So we talked. I was ready to go home and back to bed, but we worked out a price, hooked the trailer up and off I went...back to bed.

Got up later in the day and went out to look at my new acquisition and imagine the boat on it. 

Errr....hmmm. Seems like a big trailer to me; somebody should have been awake when they bought it.

Horsed the boat and then the trailer around; pushed the tongue of the trailer up and managed to get the prow of the boat on the back. Scurried up and pulled out the winch line to hook it on the boat. Strained a bit, but got the boat on the trailer.

Errr....hmmmm. Hurt my back.

Oh, and it looked like a Tonka toy on a flatbed truck.




_(Never, EVER, send your dumbest laborer to buy a trailer._)

Sheez.

A week later and a bunch of phone calls made, and I traded the new trailer for a much older one, but within manageable size range. My back is still sending sciatic distress signals, and I'm shuffling around like an old lady carrying a tea tray. _(darnit)_ Pheasant season is a few weeks away; I got an old boat to do some initial tidying up on, and I'm still training the 18 month old puppy I got 7 months ago. _(Grrrrrr.)_

I KNEW I should have stopped with the old boat rehabbing.




I did manage to move the winch and remove some attachments to shove the boat back to the end of the trailer. Initially, it would have had to have the motor sticking down between some rails when traveling.

This isn't fun right now. Lower back pain can really hinder all movement.

I used to be smarter. :?


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Oct 4, 2015)

She's a beauty, Kis! A diamond in the rough! :mrgreen: You know I am kinda fond of those old 56's. 8) Can't wait to see what you do with her. 

So sorry about the ole' back giving way on ya. Ouch!

I like the look of the older, smaller trailer, as well.

Congrats on your find! =D>


----------



## Kismet (Oct 10, 2015)

Got the back-breaking(for me) stuff done: Removed as much of the accumulation of dirt, paint, and atmosphere on the exterior hull. Then I painted it 3 coats, and did partial trim paint. I'm waiting for new registration number decals, so I did as much as I could. Then took 3 days to scour/wire brush the multiple coats of paint over most of the interior. It's amazing how much paint a small boat can accumulate in 59 years. #-o Most of the work is done.

Took the trailer apart and shortened it, painted it , and secured an insecure tilt function. Lights are funky still, but I'll try one more time and then take it to a "guy." Good news is that the tires are the same size as the ones on my 14 Alumacraft Model F, so I don't need another spare.

Had the boat out at the lake before painting. For about 45 minutes it motored along with the 5.5 Johnson on the back. Not going to break any speed records, but a really stable little craft.

Spotted about 5 leaks I patched, but expect to find more. Nothing major, but the accumulation of the small ones add up.

I've got the word out for a pair of oars and am still considering using either my '56 10hp which is for sale or waiting for a 15 to show up on my horizon, or just use the 5.5hp which is as dependable as a burro.

I'd initally envisioned painting the interior after removing the decades of previous painting, but may just let oxidation grey out the scoured interior and just paint the floor.

Dunno what to do with the cowl. I could hand sand it and leave it aluminum color or wire brush it and paint it either the grey of the hull or the blue of the trim. Just don't know.

The simple stuff...the wood for where the dash was and the transom and motor plate replacements won't be any issue and doesn't need to be done outside. I keep on reminding myself that I'm in Wisconsin in October, and the warm days we've had are a gift (for which I fully expect to pay sometime in the Winter.) I'll touch up the bits of trim and edge work when the new registration #s arrive.













Now I wait, maybe take it out for more leak checking, and search around for wood for dash, transom, and maybe a swivel seat for the rear.


----------



## Johnny (Oct 11, 2015)

good find - good job so far.

have you put some thought into what wood to use for the dash ?
Mahogany would be good. . . varnished or painted.
Down here in the South, if we use poplar, pine, oak, etc the dry rot is a problem.

Fortunately, I have a Woodworker's Supply nearby.
LOL well, UNfortunately, actually, as it is more fun to visit the store than the catalog ($$$$).


----------



## Kismet (Oct 12, 2015)

Johnny? I'm not going to put back the steering, this will be a tiller boat, so I will just put some conventional wood to support the cowl arch for the time being. That whole tip of the boat becomes dead space, unless I stash a battery and the anchor and such up there.

Go back to the original pictures; this poor ole thang was headed to the wreckers. Too much damage has been done to justify true "rehab."  I will be minimizing $ investment.

The motor plate, which looks original, seems to be thin plywood which has somehow survived 60 years of use/abuse. The transom looks to have been pine. I'll scrounge around the sheds and see what I can find.

Spent yesterday, after watching the Packers, contorting myself trying to wire brush the inside back of the boat free of paint. I swear the paint layers had to have been 1/4 inch thick! I'll go into town and see if I can find a longer-shafted wire brush to get into the tight spaces.

I'd thought to take it out today for another leak test, but the weather forecasters are saying wind gusts up to 40 mph today. :shock: 

And my back could use a rest.


----------



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2015)

good line of thought . . . keep it simple and economical !!

Speaking of a longer shaft, I tried this 12" extension with a 2" wire brush
and it works okay at low RPMs but fast, it wants to wobble all over the place.
but, for $10, it is nice to have in the tool box.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Oct 13, 2015)

=D> =D> =D> Looking good!
I tend to forget you are in the North, where the winters and winds are ever so cold. It's 90+* here today. 10-15* warmer than avg. My hat is off to you for the hard work of cleaning her up. She is looking awesome! 8)


----------



## Kismet (Oct 15, 2015)

M? You are very gracious, but the RB is looking better, but that is all the 60 year-old craft will ever attain again. 

Got most of the leaks, but there is some leakage right at the bottom of the transom and keel that I cannot find. About 2 cups of water seep in over an hour's time. A bit maddening.

Put a temporary transom on for the water testing. We're getting into cold weather and gusty winds, last night it was in the 30's, and soon the dock will be taken out of the lake, so I wanted the boat to have some water testing. It is remarkably more stable than any of the more narrow boats I've had...especially in the 12 foot length. Two other _(much bigger)_ boats were out at the lake; the wind gusts are...lessee... ah..."vivid." :roll: I could use a passenger or some weight up front. I have some traction sand sacks I may put up there; the gas tank was insufficient to hold the front end down when I goosed the little 5.5hp.

Found a weathered piece of wood for the dashboard, but just eye-balling it, it would even further negate any utility of the space at the prow by blocking access. Installing it would be mostly cosmetic. The big stuff is done, but it is the little things that are grinding on me. The replacement decal numbers are still in the mail--2-3 days indeed! I need them to remove the old ones, paint the bow, and then put the new ones on. The small sanding along the gunwale rail will take a little time and effort, but is one of those things that my eye goes to right away, looking past all the stuff I've gotten done.

I need to order some bearing buddy caps, and track down the issue with the left tail light. I may spend some time evening-out the scratches from the paint removal ordeal. Last will be power washing the floor and repainting it, maybe a job for next Spring.

Hope all is well.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Oct 15, 2015)

You have a good plan in place. 8) I forgot to mention in my last post; I am rather fond of the blue you chose. Nice! Sounds like you may have scored an awesome piece of weathered wood. I'll be watching!

M


----------



## Kismet (Oct 16, 2015)

Contrast seems off, but with most of the general work done. Still ambivalent about cowl paint/shine.
Er, seems I renamed it, from Alumacraft to *Alumacrfat*. _(sigh)_











Oh, and the temperatures are going down to 29 degrees tonight. #-o


----------



## Kismet (Oct 17, 2015)

Mostly same pictures, but with different camera setting. :?

View attachment 4


View attachment 3


View attachment 2


View attachment 1




You know, if this poor ole thang hadn't been treated so poorly, I'd be tempted to restore the 
steering wheel, windshield, and cables. It really behaves well in moderately rough water, which is 
all I've had to water test it in.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Oct 17, 2015)

I like! :mrgreen: You have made her purdy, once again. =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Pappy (Oct 19, 2015)

I got your PM and looked up this thread to reply to you. My Model R was a sad case when I bought her but she has paid me back in spades with great performance and smiles every time Lesa and I put her in the water. Well worth the work put into the boat. 
There may be others on here much more adept at removing paint than myself but I will tell you what worked for me. 
I went to a Sherwin-williams store and inquired about paint removers. I despise the ones that will burn you. In the store they have one that is Soy based. I bought it and it did a super job without burning your skin. Does not screw with the environment either. 
This should be your first task. Second task for me was cleaning the hull with a phosphoric acid. This will clean the aluminum extremely well. Available at Pontoon boat dealers or your local hardware stores. Mix with water and use in a sprayer. Start from the bottom up to keep from streaking the hull. Have a water hose handy. 
Third was using SOS pads on the inside and outside to remove what oxidation was left. Use water with them. They leave a super fine finish on the hull. You will feel the oxidation being removed as, all of a sudden, the pads get very easy to move on the hull. I never used sandpaper with these methods. 
You asked about steering and controls cost. The cable itself is cheap. Springs can be had new or used. Cable clamps were new for safety reasons. Pulleys can be found used as well. 
Steering bracket for the engine can be had used and they are pretty plentiful, make sure you get the quarter turn fastener with it. 
The old control boxes are also plentiful in the "Simplex" style. The older period-correct one I used for this boat was a bit harder to locate. Just found a much nicer one this weekend to replace it with. 

As I recieved it. Looks nice? Think again....that silver was a spray bomb job over the top of some awful brown goop that vaguely resembled paint.Inside and out!  
















Using the paint remover







You get the idea.........

Before using the SOS pads......A LOT of corrosion. 





But after using the Phosphoric acid on the whole boat I started with the SOS pads. Note the difference on half of the bottom! 




Hull finished with SOS pads. 








I needed to remove some stubborn areas of paint around the rivets inside the hull. Also needed to prep the surface for Non-Skid. I used these instead of a wire wheel. AWESOME is the word for them. They are made by 3M and available at NAPA stores. 








Found a steering deck from a model FD. Fit was close to perfect. Installed with aircraft blind rivets using Clico fasteners to retain position on the gunnels. Used a soft mallet to form the edges to the rounded gunnels. 




Boat was pretty well finished at this point. I have a Cypress mill close to the house and Cypress just so happens to look an amazing amount like White Oak. I copied the transom pieces in Cypress for the inside and used a scrap piece of Mahogany for the outside. I used all the same holes as the factory and drill nothing extra into the hull.




Controls and steering are installed at this point. I have a mid-section from a 1954 RD-16 Johnson 25hp on it. Engine was not quite as advertised when I bought it from a fellow I know. Can you say blown powerhead. My fault for not checking but I trusted.......... not a big deal. 





Okay....enough for now. I will get you photos of the steering installation and post them as well.
A couple of videos of the boat and what Lesa and I enjoy with it are here. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvKGt5jepVo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mI6rUZU-Ff8


----------



## Pappy (Oct 19, 2015)

IN the meantime.....check out this thread in another forum. Great information on cable steering installation. 

https://aomci.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=2539&p=13529&hilit=steering#p13529


----------



## Kismet (Oct 19, 2015)

Wow.

Thank you, Pappy.

So clean.

=D>


----------



## Pappy (Oct 19, 2015)

Added a couple videos for you as well. In the first one you can see the cable steering pretty well.


----------



## Kismet (Oct 19, 2015)

Thank you,Pappy, but I can't view videos. I live in a section of Wisconsin which only allows dial-up computer access and the very fastest speed of transmission is usually about 40 kbps, often down to 16.8 kbps.

I believe the server is the only one owned by the Amish. :?


----------



## Kismet (Oct 20, 2015)

Hey Pappy, 

I just HAD to see your R boat in action, so after waiting a bit (one hour and some) I got about thirteen minutes of the Suwanee River gathering. Looked terrific and the footage on the river with the Lone Star and other boat was great! 

Thank you. 

What a lovely little runabout and lovely helmsperson. 


I appreciate it.

_(Although I may never show another image of my poor ole RB. You did GREAT work.)_


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Oct 21, 2015)

x2 Really enjoyed seeing them run. =D> 


Kis,
_(Please do show more pics of your progress on your boat!)_

:mrgreen:


opcorn:


----------



## Pappy (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words! Pretty amazing to find a gal that enjoys the same things that I do. Boats, fishing, shooting sports, antique outboards, motorcycles (she has had her motorcycle endorsement since 1971 and rides an 800 lb 6-cyl. Honda Valkyrie) and she puts up with me as well.....strange but true. Glad you enjoyed the videos. 
Lesa now has two antique outboards of her own. A Scott-Atwater 16hp and a 1 1/4hp Elgin air cooled that runs like a sewing machine. She just bought her first boat as well. More on that later.
Kismet.....this was not a fast or easy restoration labor-wise. The boat sat for a long time with me just looking at it until I finally got the motivation to strip the paint. Sat for a while longer until I got the motivation for the next step and so on. The inside was a real son of a gun for me and I was feeling it each and every night after working on it. I was originally going to paint the entire inside due to the amount of corrosion in it but was talked into the elbow grease to keep going. The nice thing about an aluminum boat is that you can see immediate progress and that builds immediate satisfaction. Keep on going and show us the progress when you have some.


----------



## Kismet (Oct 29, 2015)

Well, Folks...

The weather forecasters are saying we're going to get some snow flurries and they may stay on the ground. It will warm up a bit, but we old guys find no joy in hopping in and out of snow/cold/warmer/windy/gonna-getcha weather.

The RB is now positioned for Winter cocoon wrapping. I was going to squeeze it into the shed, but with a good wrapping, it will be fine. Probably the best care it has had in decades. 

Thank you very much, M and Pappy, for your encouragement and advice. There's some touch-up work to be done, and I'm eyeing the pulley wheels--one on each side under the cowl, and one in each rear corner, next to some tension springs as MAYBE something to consider next year. 

Of course, that would then encompass a steering wheel set up, another, bigger motor, and someone to rig the cables for me. Not the kind of time/labor/$ investment I'd envisioned when I took the old darling in. :? 

Whatever...that's the future; for today, I'm grateful to all the folks who wished me well on this project.

Be safe. Have fun.

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Oct 31, 2015)

....To Be Continued........

:wink:


----------



## Kismet (Nov 3, 2015)

Got the cowl cleared of paint, but not all stains, in spite of line cleaning acid mix, Brillo pads, and a whole bunch of paint remover, which still left chipping the rigid paint off with the putty knife.

Then the spirit of the boat arrived. :mrgreen:








Now almost snugged down for the Winter, although this week Wisconsin weather is high 60's-low 70's.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Nov 4, 2015)

\/


----------



## Pappy (Nov 12, 2015)

Looking good !


----------



## Kismet (Feb 4, 2016)

No matter what the groundhog did on Groundhog's day, I can set my seasonal clock by checking my wandering imagination. The last few days I've been looking at the pictures of the 12 foot Alumacraft RB and wondering about "stuff." Spring is coming up, I can tell.

I called a welder about 25 miles away and asked if he had done aluminum boat work. He had. He said he did a lot of it. hmmmmm. I think the repair of the gouge and collision damage done in the boat's past would be equally unsightly, either from a welded section or the current repair scars, but, as I said, I'm thinking about "stuff." I don't have an idea of costs.



Pappy? Can I get a picture of your RB again? The ones in your post have been rescinded. I'd appreciate it.

Also been considering putting a fuel pump on the 56 Johnson 10 horse, maybe I can work a trade for the part and the work for the older dual hose tank. Dunno. I'm thinking.

Then there's the whole steering business. The biggest advantage for me would be to equalize the weight in the hull, so the bow wouldn't point up so easily. It would also be "neat." I'm old, but old folks like "neat" stuff too. AND the boat was made with a steering wheel; the swivels and springs are still in place. 


Yup. Spring's coming.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Feb 4, 2016)

Yes Sir! Spring is coming! 8)


----------



## Kismet (Apr 15, 2016)

We had two days in the '60s, so the RB came out to see the sunshine. Added a brand name, although an incorrect vintage--only I will know, scoured and wire-brushed the floor and the 60 years of paint, abrasive adhesive, and ?other stuff? and got a couple of coats of paint on it. Will figure out something for the bow for the time being.

Odd, the floor really needs decking. The ribs are horizontal and very close to one another, making movement awkward. I'm not sure what to do, but the old thang is tidying up.







Lot of hand-work, but not as unsightly now.


----------



## Kismet (Apr 16, 2016)

Found some thin plywood that fits. I'll waterproof it and look around for some traction material...rug, rubber mat, something.

Got the seat on wood, now working out placement; still haven't found a satisfactory weight for the front. This little thing lifted up with the 5 hp on it and the gas up front. I'll start with a sand/gravel flat bag on the bow seat, under the cowl and see what happens. No docks at the lake yet. 




Wedged flooring


----------



## richg99 (Apr 17, 2016)

Coming along. The floor/deck will surely make maneuvering around a lot easier.

I, like you, am no longer as agile as I once was. The last thing that we need is to fall out of a boat. I am not sure that I could get myself back into mine, and it is a lot wider than your boat.

Keep us posted. richg99


----------



## Kismet (Apr 21, 2016)

Getting there; carpet on flooring; flooring wedged in place with no movement in transit or on water.
Most of the 'big stuff' is done. Next will be all the little sanding and scraping of the bits of paint that didn't come off last Fall, and bits and pieces as they occur to me.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 21, 2016)

" and bits and pieces as they occur to me."
THAT process never seems to end, does it? Ha Ha 

My wife has finally reconciled herself that none of my boats will "ever ...be done".

richg99


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 26, 2016)

richg99 said:


> " and bits and pieces as they occur to me."
> THAT process never seems to end, does it? Ha Ha
> 
> My wife has finally reconciled herself that none of my boats will "ever ...be done".
> ...



:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 
Isn't that the truth! Money pits, they are, but they sure are fun to do.

Kis,
Looking good! You know a pretty fishing partner riding up front would solve your weight in the front issue. Just sayin'.... :lol:


----------



## Kismet (Apr 26, 2016)

> Kis,
> Looking good! You know a pretty fishing partner riding up front would solve your weight in the front issue. Just sayin'.... :lol:



M?

I can just hear that conversation:

"Excuse me, but I'm looking for some woman with some weight on her to sit in the front of my boat. You have some pounds on you, do you like fishing?"

M? You're trying to get me killed!
:mrgreen:


----------



## richg99 (Apr 26, 2016)

I think that.... woman interview..... would catch a great crowd on Candid Camera ( for those of you who remember that program)....Ha Ha richg99


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 26, 2016)

:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 
Kis, I didn't say 250 on the hoof. All you need is a nice lady that likes to fish to ride up front. 120 lbs would help hold that bow down.
It would make at good Candid Camera skit, Rich!


----------



## Johnny (Apr 26, 2016)

two 80 pound bags of concrete in the passenger seat
will be MUCH more easier to deal with !!!






jus my Dos Centavos


----------



## Kismet (May 7, 2016)

Getting there...

Put about 50lbs of gravel in sacks in the bow and took the repainted and leak-patched RB out. Calm, sunny day and the little thang just loved it. It still wants a bit more weight in front. The 5.5hp moves it along, but I'm going to put the 55-56 10 HP Johnson on it, I think. Wandering through town and saw a yard sale. I picked up an old ?yoga mat? to use as temporary cover for the front bench; the original cover is torn in one spot and pretty brittle all over---but, it is probably 60 years old, and when I reached that age, I was kind of brittle myself. :? 

It is a quite stable hull. Fifty-four inches wide and 140 inches or so long; virtually the same hull as my 14 ft Alumacraft 1959 Model F. The wedged floors stayed firmly in place through transit and the two hours of steady water use.

I'm still dithering about closing off the cowl. Right now I can see the weight sacks and anchor wedged up there, but I'm considering putting an arch firmly attached with a hinged door under that, so that I can access the space, but don't have to see the ballast.

The puppy likes it. Before too long, the two dogs and I will have an adventure on the lake. [-o<


----------



## richg99 (May 7, 2016)

Well done. Glad you have her trimmed out.

If you do a lot of trailering, you might switch the gravel out for gallon jugs of water. That way you can fill the ballast when you get to the lake.

I don't know about doubling the power, though. At your age, the wind in your hair might be too much to handle.

Ha Ha. regards, richg99


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (May 7, 2016)

=D> =D> =D> 
I think she likes it! So do I. Have fun! 8)


----------



## Kismet (May 7, 2016)

yup, the speeds I'll develop with a 10 horsepower 60 year-old motor on a 400lb load hull , will probably be terrifying, but a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do.

_and we'll have no more "hair" talk; it's not nice to talk about the dearly-departed. (Well, the *nearly*-departed. :? _


----------



## Kismet (Jul 1, 2016)

Update on the '56 RB and Johnson has no remarkable achievements, but here's a couple of lake shots.

The new, used, prop works a charm on the 12 foot boat. Actually got out on a calm day and ended up doing four laps of the lake, varying speed and weight distribution. With the 10 hp Johnson, it's a nice combination. I can only imagine what fun the runabout format that Pappy built is like. He's got twice the horsepower and with the console steering, much better weight placement. Be like a sports car on water with good stability and surging power.

Picked up a matching pair of (very) used swivel seats, but not sure I'll install them. These days I am almost always alone on the water and the second seat seems to fill up space in the short boat. Dunno.

Just ordered new decals for the engine. I'll come close to matching the paint, but the motor has been repainted in its past life a number of times, so I'm not looking to restore it to original. Just want to tidy it up a bit.

I put a section of carpet as a temporary drape, hiding the sandbags up front. It serves no function except visual. I'll go back up to the big box store one of these days and get matching color to the floor.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 1, 2016)

Fun project. That purple is unique. Catch a fish, now. richg99


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Jul 5, 2016)

Glad to see her on the water! Like Rich said, go catch some fish and enjoy her!


----------



## Kismet (Jul 7, 2016)

The State Park lake was like a disturbed ant-hill over the 4th of July, so I abstained from trying to launch and park. Instead, I cleaned up the '56 Johnson engine cover a bit, sanded down the various layers of paint the owners of the last 60 years had applied, and put some left-over paint I had, and new decals. I wanted the logo to be subtle, but may have made it too much so.







Meh...the engine doesn't care. :mrgreen: 

I'll be doing bits and pieces throughout the Summer.






_A long way from when it arrived._


----------



## richg99 (Jul 7, 2016)

Subtle is good. Glaring is bad. 

Looks like it belongs on that boat.

richg99


----------



## perchjerker (Jul 7, 2016)

I think it looks wonderful!!

great job!!!


----------



## Kismet (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm starting to love this little thing and the 10 hp and I are becoming friends.






_(But a guy I know has a 50's 18 hp OMC, think it is a Johnson. Hmmmm)_

However, that's a lot of horses on a 12 ft tiller boat for me.

Hmmmmmm :roll:


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 20, 2016)

Once again I wish I had a project boat...the trouble is though that once I got one I'd finally have to build that shop I've always wanted and don't have with all those expensive tools to go in it. 

Yours is looking very nice. Guess I'll be perusing Craig's List today :mrgreen:


----------



## richg99 (Aug 20, 2016)

Guess you could build the (empty) shop now...and get the project boat later.

I'm always talking about improving my shop, but never spend the time to do it. 

I am always building/fixing/messing around with something IN the shop.

Here in TN, all that I have is a big bench along one side of the garage. It's a mess and I keep trying to cut the clutter....but... then I go fishing/golfing....go figure.

richg99


----------



## Pappy (Aug 20, 2016)

Johnny said:


> two 80 pound bags of concrete in the passenger seat
> will be MUCH more easier to deal with !!!
> 
> 
> ...



And if you would have said that to YOUR better half those two bags of concrete would be mixed up and setting up around your feet, after which............


----------

